# Shaving Soap



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I seem to have caught this shaving bug:lol:Anyway I was wondering if any of you use a shaving soap on a regular basis?If so what do you recommend?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

I prefer creams than soap but I have :

DR Harris Almond
Truefitt Hill Rose 
Bond Street Lemon lime
Mitchells wool fat cake
bond street sandalwood cake
Speicks shaving 

Remember that poundaland cream I said in the personal sales section, have that to.

Funnily enough the easiest one for a amateur to work with is that poundland one. I like the Dr harris one alot. Bond cake one is good out of the soaps but requires alittle more skill with water cake consistency. 

Make sure you have a Badger brush. Are you going to be working on hand, face or in a bowl?

I tend to do bowl as it's easiest, hand and face means you lose a lot of water.

What type of beard do you have? Prone to any razor burn or ingrowing hairs etc ? 

Also what blade are you using?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like Taylors of bond street sandlewood soap.
Soap tends to give you a closer more cushioned shave where as cream a more slick shave.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ross said:


> Well I seem to have caught this shaving bug:lol:Anyway I was wondering if any of you use a shaving soap on a regular basis?If so what do you recommend?


HaHa you too them. I have just ordered the Taylors of bond street sandalwood soap. I use the proraso cream at the moment and really like it. Also ordered a selection of blades and a glycerin soap.

Damn this is so addictive :lol:

What shaving oil do you use Ross ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

abd1973 said:


> HaHa you too them. I have just ordered the Taylors of bond street sandalwood soap. I use the proraso cream at the moment and really like it. Also ordered a selection of blades and a glycerin soap.
> 
> Damn this is so addictive :lol:
> 
> What shaving oil do you use Ross ?


Using some Kings of Shaves oil which is pretty decent,I am currently using some Real Shaving Co Shaving cream which is really good but I would like to try out a soap.


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

I use the Truefitt&Hill soap on a daily basis. I absolutely love it. It foams well, is slick and provides excellent lubrication. And the scent... hmmmmm. Only drawback: the wooden tub offers no grip. But I solved this by transferring it to an empty Tabac bowl. 

Number two is Tabac shaving soap.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I am going to try a good quality Soap but I am not sure which to go for yet.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

King of Shaves 
Lush Shaving Products
Clarins For Men 
Anthony

All above do wicked soaps/shaving creams


Ant


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

L'Occitane Cade for me, produces a really nice lather. Also use Truefitt & Hill, Edwin Jagger and Floris creams but the L'Occitane is my favourite.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

L'Occitaine bath stuff is good the misses uses it all the time but iv never been in, Might get a sample, Thanks

Ross Have your tried Cut Throat Yet????



Ant


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

tony2 said:


> L'Occitaine bath stuff is good the misses uses it all the time but iv never been in, Might get a sample, Thanks
> 
> *Ross Have your tried Cut Throat Yet*????
> 
> Ant


Nope I am to scared too:lol:


----------



## LAdeta (Mar 22, 2010)

Tabac, DR Harris, Palmolive, Ingrams all feature in my regular rotation,


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood cream, or Mr Taylors cream, can't go wrong!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mate try cut throat its brilliant and you can get a local barbers to show you how its done, Youll have no trouble promise


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Any links to a good cut throat, not to expensive for a first timer?


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.eurocosm.com/application/products/edwin-jagger/cut-throat-razors-1GB.asp

Iv got a pearl and its brilliant, It was a present I wouldnt have spent that myself but Any Jagger one will be good,

Dont go for anything with a detachable blade


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I like the Geo F Trumper stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to give the Tabac soap soon,I read on www.badgerandblade.com its very good soap.


----------



## LAdeta (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> I am going to give the Tabac soap soon,I read on www.badgerandblade.com its very good soap.


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am getting on with the Omega cream very well:thumb:


----------

